
How America’s two tech hubs are converging - johan_larson
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21721950-more-ever-seattle-and-silicon-valley-are-joined-hip-how-americas-two-tech-hubs-are
======
johan_larson
_Seattle and Silicon Valley are now joined at the hip. The best approach is to
make that connection as efficient as possible, ... Rather than relying on
flights, which are often delayed or cancelled due to bad weather, ... someone
should build a high-speed rail line._

Good luck with that. It took a world of political arm-twisting to get a modern
rail line from LA to San Francisco, a distance of only 400 miles. San
Francisco to Seattle is twice that. Not gonna happen.

~~~
brudgers
And Oregon is in between along with Northern California and a lot of
Washington state. Every local politician is going to want a stop to develop
its own startup hub.

